# Spanish national team



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

How good could they be in the 2008 olympics, they seem to have alot of talent.We know about Pau but there's also Raul Lopez, sergio Rodriguez,Rudy Fernandez,and Fran Vazquez. I don't watch alot of internation ball so, I ask ya'll how good could they be.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

they wont be able to compete with the USA. with kobe playing, its over.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

Pain5155 said:


> they wont be able to compete with the USA. with kobe playing, its over.


agree we will dominate, but compared to the teams in Europe how good are they and what about Brazil they alsso have nice young talent.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Key Spanish players should be Gasol, Navarro, Garbajosa, Calderon, Lopez, Reyes... probably with youngsters Rodriguez and Fernandez also given a chance...
I don't consider US domination a sure thing- depends on how long they'll be preparing for the championship and how much will some players be willing to play for their team needs and not their stats- US team in Athens couldn't handle it, eventhough they still had a superdominant roster in every aspect...


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

where is the roster,
at least let me know their height and age plz.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

PG: 
-José Manuel Calderón 6'2
-Carlos Cabezas 6'3
-Sergio Rodríguez 6'3

SG: 
-Juan Carlos Navarro 6'4
-Rudy Fernández 6'6
-Berni Rodríguez ?

SF: 
-Carlos Jiménez 6'7
-Alex Mumbrú ?

PF: 
-Jorge Garbajosa 6'9
-Felipe Reyes 6'10

C: 
-Pau Gasol 7'0
-Fran Vázquez 6'11


----------



## raul1975 (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello, if you want more info about this players you can register FREE in my site www.basketpedya.com. You'll find a complete profile about them.



Matiz said:


> PG:
> -José Manuel Calderón 6'2
> -Carlos Cabezas 6'3
> -Sergio Rodríguez 6'3
> ...


----------



## raul1975 (Apr 24, 2006)

Raul López has been playing all the year without injuries but his team (akasvayu girona) has not been playing well. Arriel McDonald has player much better than Lopez. lopez is out of spanish Nt this year.


----------



## zhaomi (Apr 19, 2006)

spain has a good position.
only need to face german or at most new zealand in the group game.


----------



## Gardan (Jan 7, 2004)

Matiz said:


> PG:
> -José Manuel Calderón 6'2
> -Carlos Cabezas 6'3
> -Sergio Rodríguez 6'3
> ...


Berni Rodriguez 6'6
Alex Mumbrú 6'7

And i think Carlos Jimenez is 6'8 no 6'7


----------



## alex (Jan 7, 2003)

Spain will likely have a top four-five European team by the time 2008 rolls around. France and Serbia will be the most talented, but Italy, Spain, and Lithuania should be neck and neck for third place. Other potentially good teams include Turkey, Germany, Greece, Croatia, and even England (with Loul Deng and Ben Gordon, if only they could prouduce a point guard . . .). 

Ya know what . . . Russia will have an exellent team, at least talent wise, for the next Olympics, possibly better than Spain, Italy, or Lithuania.


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

alex said:


> Spain will likely have a top four-five European team by the time 2008 rolls around. France and Serbia will be the most talented, but Italy, Spain, and Lithuania should be neck and neck for third place. Other potentially good teams include Turkey, Germany, Greece, Croatia, and even England (with Loul Deng and Ben Gordon, if only they could prouduce a point guard . . .).
> 
> Ya know what . . . *Russia will have an exellent team*, at least talent wise, for the next Olympics, possibly better than Spain, Italy, or Lithuania.



Yeah don't they have Andrei karenliko, Sergi Monia, Vicktor Khraypha, and Yaroslav Korolav all of them were first rounder in the nba draft.


----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Russia will stay mediocre if you ask me, they have absolutely no bench, and Monya and Hryapa aren't really excelling at international game so more or less it's up to Kirilenko. Their actual quality is showing in not that good results lately and I think in two years things won't really change and Russia might still be behind numerous countries in Europe. 

England is not a potentially good team... it's a potential for loosing by 35 points margin playing against top european team... Luol Deng and Ben Gordon might achieve they'd loose by 15 instead...


----------



## bombnavarro (Aug 19, 2004)

Preparation game

79 - Spain (17+22+23+17): Calderón (8), Navarro (17), Jiménez (9), Garbajosa (14), Gasol (2) -cinco inicial-, Reyes (-), Cabezas (2), Mumbrú (14), Rudy Fernández (11), Sergio Rodríguez (2), Berni Rodríguez (-) y Hernández-Sonseca (-).

67 - Argentina (14+17+16+20): Sánchez (5), Ginobili (1), Nocioni (15), Scola (5), Oberto (16) -cinco inicial-, Prigioni (6), Wolkowyski (5), Delfino (7), Fernández (4), Herrmann (3), Farabello (-).


----------



## Fede (May 23, 2004)

bombnavarro said:


> Preparation game
> 
> 79 - Spain (17+22+23+17): Calderón (8), Navarro (17), Jiménez (9), Garbajosa (14), Gasol (2) -cinco inicial-, Reyes (-), Cabezas (2), Mumbrú (14), Rudy Fernández (11), Sergio Rodríguez (2), Berni Rodríguez (-) y Hernández-Sonseca (-).
> 
> 67 - Argentina (14+17+16+20): Sánchez (5), Ginobili (1), Nocioni (15), Scola (5), Oberto (16) -cinco inicial-, Prigioni (6), Wolkowyski (5), Delfino (7), Fernández (4), Herrmann (3), Farabello (-).


spain played well, and argentina didnt even play, in the third quarter we were giving the ball to the red shirts instead of the blue and whites ones; but im not worried, argentina always lose on preparation games


----------

